# Edible plant/herb?



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

As I was selling some chickens to a mexican couple last week, I noticed the woman was picking some weeds from around the pens and smelling them. I have some culinary herbs out there so it was strange to see her pass them up and pick weeds. She didn't speak much english but what we got out of it was that she eats this stuff with beans. We were enable to discern wether she uses it as a flavoring herb or a vegetable.

Can anyone ID this plant by sight?










A little closer:










I can get more information for keys if necessary.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Does it smell somewhat of anise?

http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/Chen_amb.html


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Does it smell somewhat of anise?
> 
> http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/Chen_amb.html


Great site!

I also think it looks like epazote.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Does it smell somewhat of anise?
> 
> http://www.uni-graz.at/~katzer/engl/Chen_amb.html


I don't recall what anise smells like. It is a little pungent though. I munched a leaf and although it wasn't too bad, it also wouldn't be my favorite food. On the other hand, any time I get an opportunity to avoid genetically altered food that isn't sprayed with poison, I take it.

All the photos look very similar to this stuff. Not exact but similar. The mexican lady was very happy to take the one I dug up and potted for her so I'm pretty confident that she eats the stuff. lol.

Maybe I'll look up some recipes. See you at the dinner table.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i can't get the links to work but almost everything that grows is either food or medicine. there no such thing as weeds.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Anise smells and tastes like licorice. Anise is frequently used in 'licorice' flavored candy.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

Does yours smell like anise, Cyngbaeld?

I think mine smells like faint motor oil. Appetizing, huh. haha


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

marvella said:


> i can't get the links to work but almost everything that grows is either food or medicine. there no such thing as weeds.


You know, I believe that. When I say "weed", I just mean something I didn't purposely put there. The first time I noticed them was last year. They popped up in the middle of my top-setting onions. I started snatching them out and throwing them in the chicken pens but the chickens wouldn't eat them. lol. I figured that since my birds wouldn't eat them, and I didn't put them there... well... they were junk plants. I felt kind of silly once I got to the point of believeing that this woman was telling the truth... Food, right under my nose.



Cyngbaeld said:


> Anise smells and tastes like licorice. Anise is frequently used in 'licorice' flavored candy.


Oh, I know the smell. Like crushed fennelseed. Nope, doesn't smell like that. As a matter of fact, I really don't know how to describe what it smells like, except it's strong enough to be a mild herb. Although mine have sharper spikes on the serations on the leaves, I'm pretty sure it's a variant of what you posted. Once the flowers start coming on, I'll know for sure. Either way, I hope it is cuz some of it has a date with a pot of beans tomorrow night. hehe.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

It looks like epazote to me. Can't stand the stuff, real strong, funky tasting.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

epazote.Supposed to kill the gas in the beans. It tastes like bitter dirt to me.Hmm eat dirt or have gas??


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Guys;Epazote has a great taste with black beans or other beans as well.It is also used ,layered with hot steaming tortilla's to impart the flavor there as well.I personally think it has a carosiene aftertaste.I grow it intentionally in my garden.-


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Epazote - if it smells a bit like mint mixed with turpentine!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

I am so excited - just a couple days after seeing this thread I found epazote growing in our fields, too. My plants' leaves are not so "pointy" but I googled epazote and found a few photos that looked like what mine do.

I chewed a leaf and the flavor is a little weird, but I am gung-ho to try it in my Gallo Pinto. (Black beans and rice). 

This will be my first wild forage experiment. I am so excited.

Oh - and FWIW - it seems to be one of the only things on our place that the goats won't touch.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I just got around to making my beans. lol. This stuff is very good with the beans.

2 cups blackeyed peas
2 sprigs of epazote
1 lrg course choped onion
2 cloves of garlic (smashed, minced, whatever)

I added everything else when the beans were about half done. Very good!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've got stuff that looks kind of like that growing all around here. Now I'm anxious to go out and pick some to smell it and taste it.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I don't much care for it myself. Don't like beans that well tho.


----------

